# Time Between BMQ and your Specialized Trade Training(ie. SQ)



## vintinner (15 Oct 2012)

Anyone have an average time from when you complete your BMQ , until you head out to your specialized trade training? (ie. Soldier Qualification). As well, say if you were told you are going to PPCLI, would you be given a choice to choose which battalion you go too? (1,2,3)

Any help would be great, thanks guys

-Vintinner


----------



## Sythen (15 Oct 2012)

It depends and no. 

Also, if you haven't completed BMQ yet, why do you have PPCLI as your unit in your profile?


----------



## MikeL (15 Oct 2012)

You aren't in PPCLI yet,  might want to hold off on using it as your avatar(and saying you are in PPCLI in your profile) until earn it(completing DP1 Infantry)

Like Sythen said regarding time in between courses, it depends.  It could be a week,  or it could be 1 month or longer.  All depends on when you finish BMQ and when the next DP1 course starts(and if there is empty spots on the course you can take).  Also SQ was renamed to BMQ-Land years ago,  and for Infantry BMQ-Land was merged with the DP1 Infantry course.


You have no say as to what Battalion you go to,  you will go to whichever battalion your course is slotted to go to after graduation.


----------



## vintinner (15 Oct 2012)

Thanks


----------

